# Problems building xfce4 - error code 1 on everything ...



## mind_exploit (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello,

After successfully installed the system - tried to compile XFCE - but unfortunately it gives me error code on most of the things:
(posting only these lines, cause that's all I can see)


```
....
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4-panel/work/xfce4-palen-4.8.6'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4-panel
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4-panel
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4-session
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4-session
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4
#
```

I tried also with pkg_add -r xfce4 - but it froze on the line with installing "upower" ... and somehow I prefer to install the things with compiling.


Can you help me please? Thanks in advance


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 20, 2012)

```
# cd /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4/
# make rmconfig-recursive
# make install clean
```


----------



## mind_exploit (Aug 21, 2012)

*Thank you*

Hello,

This did the job actually, thank you very much 

Just a quick question - when should I use the rmconfig-recursive before that? ... Is there a specific case or cases ... or just to try with rmconfig...  if the direct way don't work?

Thanks


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 21, 2012)

Let me explain it through an example:
We're going to install www/apache22.
www/apache22 is depend on lang/perl5.14.
Both apache and perl have theirs Option Page (Configs), that will apear during the installation.
You set/change apache config, after that you'll set/change options for perl, ....  ,.... End of installation (Succesfull Or Unsuccesfull).

Now:

To Reset/Remove www/apache22 config

```
cd /usr/ports/www/apache22
make rmconfig
```
Because:
rmconfig will OPTIONS config for this port.
rmconfig will OPTIONS config for www/apache22.


To Reset/Remove lang/perl5.14 config

```
cd /usr/ports/lang/perl5.14
make rmconfig
```
Because:
rmconfig will remove OPTIONS config for this port.
rmconfig will remove OPTIONS config for lang/perl5.14.


To Reset/Remove www/apache22 and lang/perl5.14 configs

```
cd /usr/ports/www/apache22
make rmconfig-recursive
```
Because: 
rmconfig-recursive will remove OPTIONS config for this port and all its dependencies.
rmconfig-recursive will remove OPTIONS config for www/apache22  and all its dependencies (ie: lang/perl5.14)


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 21, 2012)

mind_exploit said:
			
		

> Just a quick question - when should I use the rmconfig-recursive before that?



In general, you should not need to remove config options at all.  When that fixes things, it means that incompatible options were chosen.  In general: unless you are absolutely sure what an option does, leave it alone.


----------

